
YouTube auto-censors some phrases that criticize Chinese government - tonyztan
https://reclaimthenet.org/youtube-auto-censors-phrases-criticize-chinese-government/
======
r721
Recent discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264)

